# What should be the first mod for Autox?



## VWbmx (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello,
A friend of mine has an E36 318is and is planning on autocrossing it.

He'll be getting tires for a set of 16x7's that he got on bimmerforums.

Just wondering what the next step should be? (I know seat time is the best)

Thanks,
Allan


----------



## user440 (Sep 14, 2009)

Seat time.
Seat time.
Seat time.

You have to know what to fix and why before you can fix it. The weakest link when starting out is the person behind the wheel. The fastest way to a lower time is practice and skills improvement.


----------



## VWbmx (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, then whats the first typical mod becides tires?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Those wheels will kick him out of stock class almost everywhere. Still can have tons of fun though!:thumbup:


----------



## VWbmx (Jan 18, 2010)

He's not worried about class. (Hell, I just talked him outta gutting the inside)
I'm in ST class and it would be cool if we got to be in the same class.


----------



## M.KINNA (Jan 21, 2010)

Suspension.


----------



## mko9 (Feb 28, 2004)

1. Helmet

2. Seat time



Suspension and high performance wheels/street tires were both good for about a 2sec improvement for me and my car.


----------



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

Seat time...

tires next - Dunlop Direzzas are the autocrosser's fave

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...Direzza+Sport+Z1+Star+Spec&partnum=245WR7Z1SS


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

brakes


----------



## Z3Papa (Dec 20, 2004)

Suspension include some negative camber since he is no longer in stock class.


----------

